# Income before Uber fees



## Timour (Apr 22, 2017)

So, I was tracking my income on a separate spreadsheet. It came up to be about $25K this year. But when I got the tax form from the Uber and Lyft site, it added up to like $40K. I didn't understand it? So I am thinking that it includes my earnings before Uber takes its own share of about 28%. Would you say I should report it as an Uber and Lyft expense? This is like $15,000 that I didn't receive, but I might be taxed on this. Thank you guys.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Timour said:


> So, I was tracking my income on a separate spreadsheet. It came up to be about $25K this year. But when I got the tax form from the Uber and Lyft site, it added up to like $40K. I didn't understand it? So I am thinking that it includes my earnings before Uber takes its own share of about 28%. Would you say I should report it as an Uber and Lyft expense? This is like $15,000 that I didn't receive, but I might be taxed on this. Thank you guys.


Read through the threads in this Taxes Forum for an explanation of how to handle this on your Schedule C. There are a bunch of discussions on the subject along with good advice from member UberTaxPro .


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Timour said:


> So, I was tracking my income on a separate spreadsheet. It came up to be about $25K this year. But when I got the tax form from the Uber and Lyft site, it added up to like $40K. I didn't understand it? So I am thinking that it includes my earnings before Uber takes its own share of about 28%. Would you say I should report it as an Uber and Lyft expense? This is like $15,000 that I didn't receive, but I might be taxed on this. Thank you guys.


You see line 10 on this form? It says commission and fees. That's where that $15k goes.


----------



## Dixon (Jan 23, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> You see line 10 on this form? It says commission and fees. That's where that $15k goes.
> View attachment 202369


Thank you thank you mine is , I made $70k but the Uber 1099 says $92k


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Dixon said:


> Thank you thank you mine is , I made $70k but the Uber 1099 says $92k


Than take the $22K as a line item deduction for uber fees, then subtract your mileage.


----------

